# Food rotation rack



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking around on Pintrest and came across this link for a can storage rack. Really cheap and easy to DIY! http://www.familyhandyman.com/diy-p...storage-tips--cabinet-organization-tips#step1


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

IMHO, there's too much wasted space. Stacked, you could easily fit 4x the number of cans.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I am interested in DIY projects for food rotation. Stuff like you posted. But as was previously stated there is way too much wasted space in this idea. Someday I hope to have the opportunity to tackle this problem for myself!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is an interesting idea.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

backlash said:


> Here is an interesting idea.


Excellent idea! Thats someone that used their head!


----------



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*How about In the wall. not on it?*










and 









154 cans, covered by the open door.









Lots of different ways to store canned food, and lots of space in your home where you might not think of it a potential storage space.

These folks, http://www.pharaohsstorehouse.com/ - been at it for some years... Worth a look at their site to see what they offer or borrow an idea or two.

Hope this helps


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that too. I think I could get DH to cut one down a little and have it at less of an angle.


----------

